# Spring planting timothy ?



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

What kind of luck has everyone had planting Timothy in the spring with alfalfa an orchard verses seeding it into alfalfa and orchard grass in the fall ?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> What kind of luck has everyone had planting Timothy in the spring with alfalfa an orchard verses seeding it into alfalfa and orchard grass in the fall ?


In Tennessee, Timothy fairs poorly when spring planted.....almost always killed by summer dryness here in the Mid-South in the first year. Fall planted Timothy can do well here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Same thing here near St Louis, unless frost seeded (and this year, it's probably too late)

Ralph


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

and another country heard from. in maine we either spring seed or august seed. gary


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> What kind of luck has everyone had planting Timothy in the spring with alfalfa an orchard verses seeding it into alfalfa and orchard grass in the fall ?


Chessiedog, are you asking about planting timothy into an existing stand of alfalfa and orchard ?


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

This is a new field . Had beans in it last year. Couple of friends around here have said they thought I would be better off doing the A/O this spring ,then seeding the timothy into it this fall . Was just seeing what others had to say about it . I have one little patch of timothy but it was already seeded when I got it.


----------

